# assisted hatching



## juliem (Mar 7, 2003)

I have had two failed icsi attempts and 1 failed frozen. I am now on my last attempt at icsi and am having a short protocol. I am 41 and my husband has a low sperm count.

I am considering having assisted hatching but don't really know whether there would be any benefits. The results from the hospital would indicate that there is no greater success rate - obviously it is very low for my age anyway.

Have you any thoughts to help us decide? Is there any risk to the embryo?


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Julie,

Assisted hatching is a useful technique which has helped many people. There is a slight risk to the embryo but in experienced hands this is minimal. It will do no harm to give it a try.

Good luck!

Peter



juliem said:


> I have had two failed icsi attempts and 1 failed frozen. I am now on my last attempt at icsi and am having a short protocol. I am 41 and my husband has a low sperm count.
> 
> I am considering having assisted hatching but don't really know whether there would be any benefits. The results from the hospital would indicate that there is no greater success rate - obviously it is very low for my age anyway.
> 
> Have you any thoughts to help us decide? Is there any risk to the embryo?


----------

